# Your commute: Distance / Time / Bike ???



## Urnicus (May 18, 2007)

Share with me! Still have not taken the plunge myself. About to do a time trial tomorrow on my mtb with nobbies. If I do it, it will be aprox 20 miles each way.... 15 of it will be on a bike path. The nobbies will definately have to go, or I will have to get a commuter or roadie.

1. How far do you ride (1 way)?
2. How long does it take?
3. What style of bike (mtb, commuter, performance road, etc.)

Try to keep it in that order.... #s 1-3. If you want to elaborate, make it #4.


----------



## homeslice (Jun 3, 2008)

I started riding my old junker MTB with intent to commute to work. I rode 13 miles rounds trip (6.5 one-way) on flat bike road with occasional small dips and climbs and it took me approx. 1:15 mins.


----------



## shimano4 (May 11, 2008)

Urnicus said:


> Share with me! Still have not taken the plunge myself. About to do a time trial tomorrow on my mtb with nobbies. But its a long ride, so I am thinking if I do it I will need a faster bike.
> 
> 1. How far do you ride (1 way)?
> 2. How long does it take?
> ...


1. Longest I ever ride one way and non stop, excluding traffic light stop is 23miles. Standard ride is 14miles

2. Standard timing is 35mins for 9.5 miles

3.MTB with 1.75 slick tires for comfort, speed and stability...


----------



## bstyle74 (May 8, 2005)

1. 8 miles
2. 30 minutes there (mostly downhill), 38 minutes back (mostly uphill)
3. Hardtail mtb, rear commuter rack, and 1.5 slicks


----------



## Rockpharmer (Jul 19, 2005)

13 miles / ~45 minutes / late 90's bianchi road bike with rack


----------



## srandall (Jun 30, 2007)

2.9 miles, 14 minutes. Jamis Durango 2.0. Need some slicks or street mtb tires.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

1. How far do you ride (1 way)?

5 miles

2. How long does it take?

27 minutes there, big climb at the end. 20 minutes return, it's a downhill on the return run.:thumbsup: And that is with stop lights, traffic, etc.

3. What style of bike (mtb, commuter, performance road, etc.)

Converted MTB, ridged fork, 2.0 pavement tires (we have crappy roads around here), rack, etc.

4. I have to qualify the times though. The above commute times are for good conditions, no rain, light winds etc. Living in the midwest at the edge of the nothern plains (near the Nebraska, South Dakota, Iowa borders) it can get pretty windy. A good stiff head wind can add a lot of time to either direction. My slowest time was 40 minutes on the trip to, my best time ever was the same day on the return trip with a tail wind, 18 minutes. That was a fun run!!! But the usual is 27 and 20. 

Good Dirt


----------



## portage29er (Mar 30, 2008)

1. 3.3 miles with a 130 foot elevation hump paved. or 5 miles with a 2mile climb either paved going up or logging road going up about 600 ft of climbing.
2. @ 3.3 depending on wind 10 to 16 minutes. @ 5 around 27 minutes no matter how I attack it (dirt climb or paved climb).
3. Specialized Stumpjumper 29er HT with either the stock Fast Trak tires or the 2.35 Schwalbe Big Apples. Also have a set of Michelin Dynamic 700x32 road tires but with my weight and the road conditions around here they are only good for work commutes.

I live on the shore of lake superior so wind/weather/temp changes happen fast all day and like to turn my new personal record moments into sub average speeds.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

1) 16.7 miles one way

2) 1 hour 20 minutes, obeying stop signs and traffic lights. 

3) "Commuterized" road bike. Soma Smoothie, Mary bars, Gatorskins, rear rack, etc. 

Since the evil AZ summer is here, I make the full ride in, then chop 10 miles off the ride home by catching the bus.


----------



## Hack (Jan 10, 2004)

Urnicus said:


> Share with me! Still have not taken the plunge myself. About to do a time trial tomorrow on my mtb with nobbies. If I do it, it will be aprox 20 miles each way.... 15 of it will be on a bike path. The nobbies will definately have to go, or I will have to get a commuter or roadie.
> 
> 1. How far do you ride (1 way)?
> 2. How long does it take?
> ...


I've ridden in to work 5 times now and i' really liking it. Probably 50% bike path, 40% neighborhoods and 10% Danger zone.

1. 32 miles round trip
2. 1 hour 15 min
3. Surly Karate Monkey, Single speed, Schwalbe Big Apple tires (2.35's)


----------



## mt bk (Jun 2, 2006)

1. How far do you ride (1 way)? 15 Miles
2. How long does it take? 50 Minutes (plus 10 to change once at work).
3. What style of bike (mtb, commuter, performance road, etc.)? Felt Dispatch

I used to commute on mountain bike, it got tedious, so I just stopped doing it. Now I joyfully cruise on my puedo roadbike as often as possible because its so much fun!


----------



## ryman (May 4, 2004)

1. How far do you ride (1 way)? depends on my route...greenbelt = about 7 miles...road = about 6 miles

2. How long does it take? usually about 30 minutes

3. What style of bike? Surly Cross-Check with Schwalbe Marathon Plus tires


----------



## dragonslayer (May 5, 2006)

I ride 7.5 miles each way. All on good pavement with about 300' of elevation to and 600' of elevation gain on the way back.

On average 23 minutes to and 28 minutes to return.

I ride my road bike and carry my stuff in a back pack.


----------



## matt1976 (Sep 9, 2007)

1. 16.4-16.8 miles
2. 55min - 64min
3. CX bike loaded down with panniers


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

1. 3.5 Miles
2. 10-12 minutes depending on traffic lights, which bike, the weather
3. IRO Mark V, old Raleigh converted to fixed gear for winter and rain, Surly Karate Monkey with big slicks and fixed 34x14 for fun and running into ****, early 90's Raleigh CX with full racks and panniers (and gears!) for hauling if necessary.

The bike I ride depends on my mood, my needs, and mostly the weather.


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

1. 4.5 miles

2. About 24 minutes going / 20 minutes coming home

3. Specialized Tricross with riser bars


----------



## tch (May 23, 2006)

16 miles of greenway path - 32 round trip (I'd rather deal with walkers, joggers and bikes than cars any day)

About 1 hour - give or take 10 mins depending on wind

Surly Cross-Check (sooo much fun to bomb around on)


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

1. How far do you ride (1 way)? 9.3 miles of bike paths (greenway), *steady 590ft climbing the whole way.*

...ditto joggers/walkers vs cars!

2. How long does it take? 57 minutes...I'm fat (40lbs over) and outa shape!

...save gas, save money, lose weight, get fit. Yeah!

3. What style of bike (mtb, commuter, performance road, etc.) Converted MTB Hard Tail

Good news...the ride home is 9.3 miles downhill!


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd rather deal with cars than path users. Cars don't slow me down like rollerbladers and dumbasses walking walking 2 and 3 abreast.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Schmucker said:


> I'd rather deal with cars than path users. Cars don't slow me down like rollerbladers and dumbasses walking walking 2 and 3 abreast.


???????????????

If a walker/jogger/rollerblader isn't paying attention...what's the likelihood it will cost you your life?

I'd rather have a 150 to 200lb person step in my way than a 2,500 to 50,000lb vehicle run me over...it's a pretty simple equation of potential killing/maiming power to me.


----------



## treestan (Jan 10, 2008)

1) ~3 miles
2) 12-14 minutes (through rush-hour traffic)
3) Surly CC, monstercrossed-out (singlespeed, knobbies)
4) I tend to take it really easy on the way to work, as I hate being a sweaty mess when I get there. However, when I AM a mess, I just wash my face & neck, put on deodorant, and the obligatory fresh set of clothes, and I'm good to go.


----------



## eobf (Nov 20, 2005)

My commute is 5 miles, takes me about 20-25 minutes. I have a Raleigh single speed road bike.


----------



## Speedmax (Jul 20, 2007)

5 miles to the ferry with 5 climbs, 1.5 to work flat - 25-30 mins to ferry - Schwinn SuperSport (commuter), Fuji Newest 1.0 (road), Giant Boulder SE (winter bike)


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

My route...


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

1. Approx. 10 miles with approx. 500' of elevation.
2. About 40 minutes.
3. All road on my CX bike.

This is my commute. 100% bike lanes door to door.










Sometimes I ride through clouds on the way to work.


----------



## striegel (Dec 24, 2007)

1. How far do you ride (1 way)? 10.3 to 10.4 miles
2. How long does it take? In warm weather, 37-40 minutes. Winter rides can be over 50 minutes.
3. What style of bike (mtb, commuter, performance road, etc.) Folding bike with 20 inch wheels. Dahon Mu P8 with fenders, a rear rack, and a large single pannier. Tires are Schwalbe Marathon Racer at this time of year, Schwalbe Marathon Winter (studded) when it's icy.


----------



## redandy (Oct 14, 2004)

5-6 miles -- route varies depending on traffic
20-30 minutes, depending on traffic lights
Low end Specialized road bike, mostly stock setup, except I've added clipless pedals, Armadillo tires, and necessities like lights and a bag.

The setup isn't perfect but it's very functional. I might would change the bars and get a fork that could accomodate slightly wider tires (allowing some off road capability), but that's about it.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

How Far : 22.5KM ~14Miles
How long:55-60 mins best time to work 54 mins, Best time home 51.5 mins not sure of the total climbing but obviously more on the way to work
What Bike: Scott sportster P3 Hybrid


----------



## Johnny Drama (May 2, 2007)

1. 7 miles
2. 35-40 minutes with a few large climbs
3. stock 08 rockhopper


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

1. How far do you ride (1 way)?
6 miles one way
2. How long does it take?
about 25 getting there and about 35-45 depending on my mood coming back (huge hill)
3. What style of bike (mtb, commuter, performance road, etc.)
"AM-ish" Mtn bike, 2.3's up front, i really need to get a roadie or a converted ht mtn bike (working on it) it really sucks riding the FS to work :madman:


----------



## SwissBuster (Jan 19, 2004)

1. How far do you ride (1 way)? 34km, about 21 miles. 
2. How long does it take? About an hour in. 1.5 hours home as its all uphill!
3. What style of bike? Racer - Trek 5200. 

I've just moved house so I'm still ironing out the new route. I used to have a 13km commute on my old (and modified) MTB, but the new distance means I need all the advantages I can get. I've still to figure out if I will do this commute in the cold and dark of winter.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

striegel said:


> 1. How far do you ride (1 way)? 10.3 to 10.4 miles
> 2. How long does it take? In warm weather, 37-40 minutes. Winter rides can be over 50 minutes.
> 3. What style of bike (mtb, commuter, performance road, etc.) Folding bike with 20 inch wheels. Dahon Mu P8 with fenders, a rear rack, and a large single pannier. Tires are Schwalbe Marathon Racer at this time of year, Schwalbe Marathon Winter (studded) when it's icy.


1. How far do you ride (1 way)? 8.60 Miles
2. How long does it take? 35-40 minutes depending on lights and trains. 
3. What style of bike ..Gunnar Roadie..


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Urnicus said:


> Share with me! Still have not taken the plunge myself. About to do a time trial tomorrow on my mtb with nobbies. If I do it, it will be aprox 20 miles each way.... 15 of it will be on a bike path. The nobbies will definately have to go, or I will have to get a commuter or roadie.
> 
> 1. How far do you ride (1 way)?
> 2. How long does it take?
> ...


About 15 miles

About an hour, hour and 15 depending on how zesty I feel.

'05 Kona Smoke with 1.4 slicks, narrow flat bars and flashy lights.


----------



## Bgrafk (Jun 29, 2005)

1. How far do you ride (1 way)?
about 16.5 miles each way

2. How long does it take?
An hour and 10 minutes

3. What style of bike (mtb, commuter, performance road, etc.)
Fuji Cross. A great commuter bike. 55% dirt paths along canals, some neighborhoods, some sidewalk, some road.


----------



## MaXx_BoOsT (May 30, 2008)

1. 2.7miles (ea way)
2. 10-12 min (pending traffic lights and wind)
3. 08 rockhopper disc


----------



## elvez (Jul 9, 2007)

1. 6 miles each way

2 .18-22 on the way there 25-29 on the way back (uphill)

3. 26" BMX Panda cruzer SS w/ slicks or 85 Mongoose ATB SS w/slicks


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 5, 2004)

*My trip*

1. 10.1 miles
2. 40 - 45 minutes
3. performance road (08' Scott Speedster S50 frame built up to S30 specs.)

The route is pretty easy, only a couple moderate hills that slow me down a little. On the flip side, there are a few nice little downhills to even it out. The ride home takes a bit longer because the entrance to my neighborhood is a pretty brutal, long, fairly steep climb. About 5 miles or so are in a bike lane, the others are a pretty even mix of residential streets, 2-lane roads, and 5-lane roads(center turning). The same route takes 25-30 minutes by car.

...iC...


----------



## compNeo (Jan 7, 2008)

1 - 8 miles 
2 - 30 min (though it varies depending on which way the wind is blowing)
3 - 05 SWork Roubaix converted to single-speed :thumbsup:


----------



## TurboasT4 (Oct 2, 2004)

1. ~8mi
2. 45-50 min to work
35 min from work
3. Kona Dawg, 2.35 off-road knobbies

I like riding my all-mountain bike to work because it is very comfortable and I'm used to the feel. Also, I like to stop by a short but techie trail on my way home to get some dirt-time in.


----------



## comtbguy (Oct 12, 2007)

1. 13.5 miles
2. 42 min to work, 38 min home
3. Specialized Tarmac

I didn't start commuting until I got the roadie but I did the commute on the MTB the other day and I was only a tad bit slower. I'll prolly stick to the roadie though and save teh MTB for dirt.


----------



## emery14 (Jun 4, 2008)

Just started having to commute yesterday due to loss of license. PennDOT bastards.

Go 12 miles one way.
Took an hour and 10mins yesterday. Shaved about 10 minutes off today, mainly due to having my tires at aproper pressure I think. My three week goal is 45 minutes. I'm riding a Hardrock, knobbies and all.


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

~17 miles one way.
~1:15 including waiting at stop lights, etc.
Touring bike w/panniers.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Usually about 19 - 26.8 Km depening route via RBbike, clipped in and decked out in average fair...its only a commuter bike to get the cardio in action when not MTBing as well as to get a good morning workout.

After a big lunch Im a bit naffed and usually by end of days, I am either ok or not to ride back depending on overtime - here in J-land, that is manditory.

EDIT: In order for ranking the answers (Dah).
1) sometimes usually about 19 - 26.8Km 1 way.
2) ...? Never actually timed it yet and Im a bit scared to do so. If I start it would get competative and then I would start updating parts on my bike, start making special morning diets to give me boosts etc etc etc...he he he. Best left to my approximated imagination to fiddle with the time.
3) Giant Trinity Aliance 2 (2nd hand New)
3)


----------



## Di_bear (Sep 3, 2006)

1. How far do you ride (1 way)? 6-11 miles
2. How long does it take? 30-50 minutes
3. What style of bike (mtb, commuter, performance road, etc.)? Cyclocross with road tires . . . I'll see what happens if I winter commute. I won't be able to winter commute when the snowbanks get stacked on the side, though.

I'm doing something a little ironic, tomorrow. I'm going shopping for car insurance, and I'm traveling by bike.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

2.25-2.4 miles. 
Best time there: 7 minutes, 45 seconds
Custom built 2005 Stumpy FSR


----------



## Jesse-James (Jun 14, 2008)

9.4 miles
50 min
Trek 820 on 1.95 semi-slicks

I just started riding a month ago and have commuted three times now in the last week, first time took 1 hr. 10 min. The endurance is building.....


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

1. How far do you ride (1 way)?
about 17-18 if I go straight to work, add a few miles if I go play on some singletrack and on teh way home

2. How long does it take?
1-1:15hrs If go play in the dirt than I give my self about 2-3hours

3. What style of bike (mtb, commuter, performance road, etc.)
Mostly my Specailized Tricross, 1x8 40t frt 11-28

I work at a bike shop so I get to come in late after a ride everynow and then. On the ride home I take my time and enjoy the ride and laugh at everyone filling up their SUV's at the pumps


----------



## ophale (Jun 2, 2008)

*My Commute*

1. How far do you ride (1 way)? 11.2 miles 
2. How long does it take? 40 minutes to work, 50 minutes home
3. What style of bike? MTB Specialized Rockhopper 29er

I split my commute with a 9 mile drive down/up the volcano in my pickup truck (1,200 ft decent/climb) and 11 mile relatively flat ride on my MTB on the Ironman course in Kona, Hawaii (Queen "K" HWY, wide shoulder but we have road construction in town). The triathletes pass me as if I'm riding a stationary exercise bike... Anyway, I tell my work mates that I have a "hybrid" 4x4 pickup that gets me 53.9 MPG and burns ~900 calories when I commute in combination with the bicycle (up from 22.7 MPG and 50 calories when I don't split the commute with my bicycle).









hybrid truck









Bad asphalt road... (Kona Lava  )


----------



## gumper (Oct 24, 2006)

1. 16 miles (actually an extended ride on a 3.5 mile commute)
2. 1 hour, depends on traffic and lights
3. Hardtail MTB, all stock except semi-slick maxxis tires.


----------



## jaclynj (Jun 11, 2007)

1. 10 KM, 5 miles?
2. 30 Min
3. My 37lb Chumba XCL! But i'd love to have a rigid 29er for the ride!


----------



## tlg (May 21, 2004)

1. How far do you ride (1 way)?
*7mi*
2. How long does it take?
*30min*
3. What style of bike (mtb, commuter, performance road, etc.)
*Hardtail w/ 1" wide slicks*

I drive my car 1/2 way and leave it at a park. No safe route to ride all the way from home.

Map courtesy of mapmyride.com


----------



## jelliott (Sep 30, 2006)

1.) 27km. Suburban and town roads, no hills.
2.) 55 minutes, plus or minus a bit, depending on wind. On day shift I leave home about 4:15 a.m. Might see about 6 or 7 cars on the road. Nice non-stop ride. Same thing leaving work after night shift @ ~5:30 a.m. Afternoon ride (coming or going) a bit slower due to traffic, etc. Usual average speed is 30-34 km/hr.
3.) Pinarello Prince. I wear a Granite Gear pack to carry lunch, spare clothing, etc. Considering building up a Surly Pacer with rack and rear bag. That pack can get kinda heavy in early spring and late fall, what with extra cold weather clothing and all.


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

1. .47 miles, straight line, part of it through a little league park (I work at a high school, its the walking path) unless I have to ride between buildings, then it depends on where.

2. 4 minutes if there is traffic and I have to wait to cross the one street I have to cross, including putting my bike in our garage.

3. 1998 Trek 7000 with WTB Speed V Saddle, Geax Roadster semi-slicks, and a Surly Instigator fork.


----------



## cruiserman (Jun 9, 2008)

Urnicus said:


> Share with me! Still have not taken the plunge myself. About to do a time trial tomorrow on my mtb with nobbies. If I do it, it will be aprox 20 miles each way.... 15 of it will be on a bike path. The nobbies will definately have to go, or I will have to get a commuter or roadie.
> 
> 1. How far do you ride (1 way)?
> 2. How long does it take?
> ...


12.5miles
45 minutes or so
'cross bike

My advice to you is to get a road bike for commuting. Nothing fancy, but something that allows for a more aero riding position and faster wheels. Commuting a long distance on a MTB sucks, even with slicks.


----------



## Dman233 (Dec 15, 2007)

14 miles one way.(1130am to work, 1100pm from work)
45-50 minutes with stop lights. (Share the road with cars, only a couple of bike paths on the street)
Road bike(Fuji Roubaix RC)


----------



## ArmedMonk (Oct 20, 2007)

*3 to 4 times a week*

and I only work 4 days a week...:thumbsup: 
1. How far do you ride (1 way)? 10.5 miles
2. How long does it take? On average 33 to 39 minutes, depends on the temps (Phoenix is friggin' HOT!)
3. What style of bike? Usually the Felt f75, sometimes the Motobecane Messenger, depends on how I feel at about 11 am when I leave home.


----------



## ochoco (May 15, 2008)

Work Monday-Thursday, 8:00am - 6:30pm

1. How far do you ride (1 way)? *15.4 miles*
2. How long does it take? *Around an hour depending on traffic. Quite a few busy intersections.*
3. What style of bike? *'05 GF HKEK. Hardtail with Maxxis Holy Roller 26x2.4 tires. *

Ride from home to train station then about 20 minutes on the train to work. Then reverse on the way home.


----------



## Idriver (Nov 14, 2007)

4 - 5 days per week

1. 5.0 miles one way

2. 25 mins traffic depending, 30 min back (mostly uphill)

3. 95 GF MONTARE with bontrager 1.5 slicks


----------



## alphado (Apr 21, 2008)

I rode to work for the first time today. Went well, plan on doing it more often.

1) Just over 4 miles
2) 14 minutes
3) Trek 7100 Hybrid


----------



## nnn (Feb 1, 2005)

9 miles 5 days a week
Anything from under 30 mins to 40 mins depending on mood, weather + traffic/ traffic lights (all 41 of them...)
Used to do it on a slick MTB now on a road bike singlespeed - it flies !


----------



## Zippy_Slug (Jun 11, 2007)

1. How far do you ride (1 way)?
8-9 miles

2. How long does it take?
25-30 mins, depending on trains and traffic

3. What style of bike (mtb, commuter, performance road, etc.)
My MTB - I hit the bayou trails on the way and it keeps me out of those nasty concrete joins on the roads..

edit: actually longer than I thought..


----------



## tkblazer (Sep 18, 2005)

first commute was today

1.27 miles one way

2. just about 2 hours 

3. ss roadie


----------



## bigpoppabear (Mar 16, 2006)

1. How far do you ride (1 way)? 20.3 miles
2. How long does it take? 70-90 minutes
3. What style of bike (mtb, commuter, performance road, etc.) Ibex touring bike w/rear rack and trunk bag
4. ETC. Commute 2-3 days per week working on getting it to 5. Commutes double as training rides. Time varies with which workout I perform (tempo, sprints, intervals, TT, etc.).


----------



## palndrm12 (May 2, 2005)

1. How far do you ride (1 way)? 15 miles
2. How long does it take? 1 hour
3. What style of bike (mtb, commuter, performance road, etc.) MTB Hard Tail (GF Tassajara)


----------



## GCRad1 (Jan 8, 2008)

*MTB'muter*

1. *19-Miles* /// How far do you ride (1 way)?
2. *1hr 30min* ///How long does it take?
3. *1983 GT Zaskar* ///What style of bike (mtb, commuter, performance road, etc.)


----------



## DukeNeverwinter (May 6, 2006)

How far do you ride (1 way)? 15 miles
2. How long does it take? 1.5 hour
3. What style of bike (mtb, commuter, performance road, etc.) 

So many hills where I live. Gary fisher supercaliber with axiom adyssee rack and commuter tires.


----------



## kuyawil (Mar 24, 2004)

1. How far do you ride (1 way)? 9.5 miles
2. How long does it take? 45-55 minutes
3. What style of bike (mtb, commuter, performance road, etc.) Used a full susser (it was my only bike) but I just picked up an '08 Scott Sub 20. It should make the commute more efficient and hopefully a little faster... We'll see.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

1 i ride 17 miles each way
2 it takes me 1:15, traffic doesn't seem to affect how fast i go
3 its a 'commuter' bike- a marin novato

I've been commuting the 4 miles to school for years, and i got this bike for the long ride to work. It's just about as fast (maybe 1mph on a long stretch of road slower) but a lot more fun to ride. I've driven my car twice since i got it a week and a half ago, both times to go mtb-ing.


----------



## froggyrider (Apr 29, 2006)

How far do you ride (1 way)? 23.5 miles- mostly flat
2. How long does it take? against the wind- 1.41-1.46; with the wind- 1.21-2.24
3. What style of bike - Giant Rainer with 2.1 Geax Mescals.


----------



## wiretapstudios (Jun 16, 2008)

How far do you ride (1 way)? 1.5 miles
2. How long does it take? 10 mins with stoplight
3. What style of bike - '07 Rockhopper / Trek 7000

Fortunately I live very close to work. If I leave from my g/f's house, add an extra mile or two.


----------



## vertigo12369 (Jul 16, 2008)

1. How far do you ride (1 way)?
6.99 miles

2. How long does it take?
35-40 minutes

3. What style of bike (mtb, commuter, performance road, etc.)
2008 Hardrock Sport w/ rack and trunk bag


----------



## JonathanD (Jul 10, 2008)

6.23 miles (Fort Wayne Indiana)
There is a nice 15 foot drop through some rocks and trees that leads to the "river Greenway" which is a paved path. 1.25 of paved nice path and then I hit a sidewalk for 3.75 miles. I would do the street, but people like to try and tag my helmet with their mirrors...so I take the sidewalk. Then I have to go down a highway and so I ride through peoples yards, going up to the driveway and back down into their yards. About 22 10' slopes up and down...some with just enough angle to jump and get some air .

The last section is country road. No traffic really.

39 min from walking my bike out the door to locking up my bike and entering the building. 

2006 Giant Yukon, was stock till today(added Avid BB7s) with Bontrager 26X2.0 tires with little to no tread. 

Some of you guys are hauling balls....Thanks for the kick in the butt :thumbsup: 

Jonathan


----------



## RainRider (Jul 10, 2008)

15 miles
1 hour - 1 hour 10 min
2008 Gary Fisher Tassajara(knobbies)


----------



## givemeabeer (Dec 2, 2007)

_1. How far do you ride (1 way)?_
8-11 miles, depending on the route.
_]2. How long does it take?_
40-50 minutes. Colorado Springs has lots of hills, so sometimes slower.
_3. What style of bike (mtb, commuter, performance road, etc.)_
Rigid singlespeed mtn bike and a cross bike.


----------



## bingpwr (Jul 6, 2008)

1. 6 miles
2. 30 minutes there, 40 minutes back. Lots of hills with too many freeway entrances/exits
3. 07 Giant STP (Urban/DJ MTB)


----------



## dazzat3 (May 4, 2008)

1. *29 km each way to work *, all road......I try to do an addittional 40km of hilly roads on the way to work twice a week, for training.
2. *50/55 minutes each way *for 29km ride.
3. Started commuting on *mtb* but found it tedious & slow. I now ride a *Giant Aliance road bike *with a Dynamo front light/superflash & Mars 3 combo rear. I also use Michelin Krylion or specialized Armadillo tyres.(*extremely durable and puncture resistant*)
The Giant aliance is not the best bike for commuting, you'd be better off with a *Giant OCR* or similar....*more comfortable*.....I ocassionally road race so this determined my purchase, of the Aliance.


----------



## Harman (Jul 20, 2008)

One way from home to AMTRAK station 1.4 mile, from AMTRAK station to work place 0.7 mile. Got myself a GMC Topkick MTB and have the knobby tires changed out. Make a big difference in rolling resistance. Priceless on saving gas and money!!


----------



## matt1976 (Sep 9, 2007)

ooops


----------



## G_Ride (Mar 25, 2008)

1) 6 miles each way - long, gentle uphill on the way there, steep, short uphill on the way back.

2) Takes about half an hour - I take it easy since a spill on Day 2 about a month ago.

3) An old Cannondale hardtail with rigid fork and semi-slick tires. I purchased used. I love this old, rough bike more than the new 29er I purchased.


----------



## anno (Jun 27, 2007)

1. 5 miles, pretty flat. Sidewalks and paved bike trail.
2. 20-30 minutes depending on the wind and my wind.
3. My full-suspension mountain bike with knobbies. Maybe someday I'll get get another bike.

I probably bike 2-3 days a week, drive the rest.


----------



## BamaRlz (Jul 11, 2008)

1. 7 miles
2. 25 min
3. MTB w/ knobbies


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

my commute is about 4-5kms round trip, all tarmac, the return journey is about .5km longer because of a one-way road system. takes about 5 minutes each way on my old mountain bike with 'all-purpose' 1.9 tyres (knobbies with a centre tread line). all the same, in summer it's hot enough for me to be dripping by the time i get to work, but i love getting some exercise each day.


----------



## KeithKris (Jun 30, 2008)

1. How far do you ride (1 way)?

9.98 miles

2. How long does it take?

37:25

3. What style of bike (mtb, commuter, performance road, etc.)

Scott Sub 20, commuter bike that maybe pushes more toward the road bike style, with a heavy backpack on a rear rack.


----------



## EvilScience (Jul 16, 2004)

1. A stupidly short 3 miles
2. ~15 min, due to a dozen stop lights
3. Kona Jake the Snake cyclocross bike

Of course, I often take the 20-40km scenic route home :thumbsup:


----------



## PhillyO (Dec 6, 2007)

1. about 8 miles each way. 

2. takes about 25 minutes. 

3. trek 6500 with my old recycled knobbys.


----------



## matthewtucker (Aug 5, 2008)

*Capitol Hill - Tyson's Corner*

1. 19.6 miles 
2. 1 hour 10 mins out / 1 hour home (uphil/downhill)
3. Fuji Cross Pro, 105, fat slicks, rack with bag & fenders

Commuting on a bike keeps me somewhat sane....


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

*my commute*

I am sad because everyone else here has a better distance for commuting. I commute 2 miles each way to work and the gym five days a week, so it's 8 miles daily. It takes 5-8 minutes each way depending on wind and my legs after a workout. I use a 08 Kona blast rolling on 700x23's and I have a set of 26's for offroading. The roads are nice and very smooth for riding in Okinawa. I get up to 39 kph(24 mph), but average 25kph (16mph).


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

foothills to downtown Denver

1. 15 each way OR 18(am) - 20(pm) miles
2. :45(am)-1hr(pm) OR 1:00 (am)-1:30 (pm)
3. 2003 Jamis Nova cross tank.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

24.96 mi (6.93 mi uphill, 7.01 mi downhill, 11.01 mi flat)
1113 ft total ascent (1096 ft descent) - 3.6 % uphill grade, 3.5 % downhill grade
11:08:25 total time (1:39:11 moving, 9:29:14 stopped)
0:03:58 pace (15.1 mph average speed, 33.2 mph max speed)

Rocky Mountain Sherpa 10 - this takes a 2.0 knobby for adventure rides as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

Distance: a fairly flat 10 mile round trip, or a hilly 20 miles if I feel ambitious

Total time: 35-40 minutes for the 10 mile, 60-75 for the 20 mile.

Bike: An old Viscount


----------



## kk4df (Mar 30, 2008)

Urnicus said:


> 1. How far do you ride (1 way)?
> 2. How long does it take?
> 3. What style of bike (mtb, commuter, performance road, etc.)


1. 17.3 miles
2. 1 hr to 1 hr 15 mins, depending on wind, temperature, traffic
3. Touring. Surly LHT with rack, fenders, panniers


----------



## selfredpaul (Jul 31, 2008)

1. 13 miles one way
2. 38 minutes
3. Old Schwinn World Sport 7speed road bike with rack trunk


----------



## co_Intense (Oct 14, 2007)

*to downtown Denver*

About 18 miles each way

a bit over an hour

trek 2100 with panniers

I usually ride into work, spend the night with a friend, and then ride home the next day.


----------



## mountainwop77 (Feb 11, 2008)

*my commute*

Boyds, MD to Gaithersburg, MD

1) 13.9 miles one way
2) about 40 mins there, about an hour back
3) GT Peace 26" singlespeed

http://www.mapmyride.com/route/us/md/boyds/442695593176


----------



## churchie (Mar 19, 2008)

uno-speedo said:


> 1. Approx. 10 miles with approx. 500' of elevation.
> 2. About 40 minutes.
> 3. All road on my CX bike.
> 
> ...


That is way sweet . . .


----------



## kirkB (Mar 21, 2005)

Newbury Park to Agoura Hills, CA - via Hidden Valley

1) 17 miles each way
2) 65 minutes
3) Felt Z25 road bike

I have only been commuting for 2 months - but I am pretty lucky as most of my commute is a ride that locals do for their recreation - ride right through some horse farms, past a nice lake, a few hills. 

Never thought I would enjoy riding on the pavement - but I have been pleasantly surprised.


----------



## 42dflyer (Oct 31, 2005)

1. 28 miles one way (train back some days, ride back others), 3x per week
2. 1:30 minutes (each way) with 2800' elevation gain
3. Giant TCR C0 road bike


----------



## dtmartin46 (Jul 11, 2003)

I can't shower at work, nor get up early enough to get here via bike, so I have the wife drop me off in the A.M., then I take the light rail from my office for a while, then ride home, it's about;

1. 16 miles on the bike, nice downhill along a super busy road to start, then a few big rolly hills all the way home. 
2. When I started, it took me 1.5 hours, now I can do ti in about 1 hour 15 minutes. 
3. Weyless Single Pivot MTB


----------



## langford (May 7, 2004)

Hamilton ON to Burlington:

1. How far do you ride (1 way)? 11.5 km on mostly roads, or 12.9km on mostly MU trails

2. How long does it take? 23 minutes (road) to 35 minutes (trail), up to 50 minutes during snow storms in winter.

3. What style of bike? usually mid 80's Nishiki touring bike for road (today rode 1985 Pinarello road bike, averaged 30kph including stops,) or 2002 Thin Blue Line CO2max hardtail for trails. Have a couple of old rigid Norco mountain bikes for winter.


----------



## pisgahproductions (Jan 25, 2004)

1. 6 miles each way, 250' of climbing
2. ~30 minutes. I give myself about 45 minutes from leaving my house to being ready to work.
3. 1969 Raleigh Sport. Upgraded with Nexus 8 speed and dynamo front with SN E3 light


----------



## Papa_Otter (Aug 15, 2007)

1. 9.5 miles each way on the road
2. +-40 minutes
3. Commuterized Rockhopper


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

1. 7.5 miles one way. Part road, part poorly paved foot/bike trail.
2. Dunno. Half an hour I guess.
3. Early 90's Stumpjumper.

I had to come in today (Sunday) for a few hours and this is my first time riding.


----------



## kk4df (Mar 30, 2008)

1. 16.5 to 17.5 miles each way (typically the longer route in the afternoons)
2. About 1 hr to work, 1:10 to 1:20 on the way home (more hill climb, more traffic, often into the wind, sometimes longer route)
3. touring bike (Surly LHT) - pannier bags loaded with clothes, lunch, raingear


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

1. 11 blocks to work, 30 blocks to school
2. 5 minutes
3. Redline monocog flight AL, surly fork, super slick high pressure tires


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

1) 3 miles to work, 5 miles back (take different route back to avoid bad traffic).
2) About 10 minutes to work and about 20 on the way back.
3) '08 Fisher Marlin w/ knobbies. My commute is all pavement, except a small strip of nasty gravel (small rocks?) on the way home. I sometimes wish I had a more road friendly commuter, but with only enough space to store one bike, I'm more than glad to "suffer" with the mountain bike on the road so I can hit the trails later.


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

Just getting back into riding after a many-year hiatus. Old and fat with no lungs.

1. 13 miles each way - about 2 miles of it is through town with stops and signals.
2. ~45-50 minutes each way
3. 1989 Fisher AL-1 MTB with Schwalbe Marathon 1.5" road tires - 70fr/80rear psi. Rack, bag, lock, lunch, clothes = heavy beast!!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

1. About 3.5 miles each way.
2. 15-20 minutes currently
3. 8 year old Diamondback Topanga Comp with no real commuter upgrades yet. First upgrade will be some fenders before too long.


----------



## Steve_N (Sep 6, 2005)

Urnicus said:


> Share with me! Still have not taken the plunge myself. About to do a time trial tomorrow on my mtb with nobbies. If I do it, it will be aprox 20 miles each way.... 15 of it will be on a bike path. The nobbies will definately have to go, or I will have to get a commuter or roadie.
> 
> 1. How far do you ride (1 way)?
> 2. How long does it take?
> ...


1. Approx. 25 - 35km, depending on route taken.

2. Approx. 1 - 1.5 hours, depending on route taken.

3. Soma Juice 29er set-up as a commuter.


----------



## macrossjoe (May 10, 2007)

1. 26 miles one way
2. 1 hour 22 minutes - 1 hour 35 minutes
3. Gary Fisher Hi-Fi custom or Mongoose MGX custom


----------



## Sudden_Impact (Sep 1, 2008)

11 miles one way.

Takes about an hour.

I ride an early '90's Schwinn Impact.


----------



## klembasek (Mar 2, 2008)

*my ride in*

one way - 12.5 miles
time - about 45 min to 1hr depending on the day.

ride = 2008 motobecane fantom ds with panaracer fire xc pro's (nobbies)

i love riding to work!!! it makes the day so much more fulfilling

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/matts-work-commute


----------



## Sudden_Impact (Sep 1, 2008)

klembasek said:


> i love riding to work!!! it makes the day so much more fulfilling


I agree. The ride home is also a great way to work out all that trash that we had to deal with during the day.


----------



## Good 2 Go (Jul 31, 2008)

9.25 miles into work and 8 miles home. About 3 miles of it is on a paved bike path (no cagers)

About 44 minutes into work and about 30 minutes on the way home.

Currently I am just riding my Mt bike (Cannondale F4), equipped with lights. Hope to soon put together a dedicated commuter bike.

I just started recently and it feels great!!!


----------



## analoguekid (Apr 19, 2008)

8.5 miles on streets and paved trail.
takes about 40 minutes as I have 4 major intersections to cross.
adjusted times are about 36 minutes for =/- 14mph
singleated trek with bonty 195 slicks.

getting ready to rock some studs for the winter...I'm done with the car.


----------



## Adirondack Blues (Mar 4, 2004)

3 miles or 13+ depending on route. My current commuter bikes are an early 80s Vista fixed roadie, or a mid 80s Raleigh Grand Prix roadie.

Commute time can be less than 10 minutes, or about 45 minute to an hour, depending on route.


----------



## Cogzilla (Jul 8, 2008)

1. 10 miles (16 Kilometers). Mixed streets/ gravel and dirt trails.

2. Just under 40 minutes, unless I cut off onto the singletrack for some fun, or get stuck in traffic.

3. Fixed gear 29er (42/17) -- KHS solo one, eggbeater pedals, drop bars, rear rack, and framepack. It's always a total blast to ride!


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

1. How far do you ride? *5 Miles*
2. How long does it take? *35 Minutes*
3. What style of bike? *Semi-Recumbent Giant Revive*

Sidewalks, city streets, stop lights, and bike paths all are a factor for me.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

1. How far? Depends. If I leave late I take the flat/faster route which is 5.8 mi w/200ft of climbing. If I leave early (which I usually do) I climb a hill or two to build up my endurance. I work in a warehouse type environment, so my sweaty smell doesn't bother my boss. That route is 6.9mi w/454ft climbing. On the way home I usually go up/down the hill 2x, which gives me 761ft climbing.

2. Times moving, not including stop lights:
Flat route to/from work: 21 min
Climb hill to work: 27 min
Climb hill 2x home: 35 min

Most of my route is road with a bike lane, and has been pretty safe. I get a bike path for about 1/4 mile.

3. Bike is a 04 Specialized Enduro w/2.1 knobbies on. I like to keep the knobbies on for some extra rolling resistance (I like punishing myself). I am also able to head straight to the local trails after stopping home to pick up some extra water for a 25ish mile ride after work.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

1. 13.5 miles
2. about an hour going, 45 min return
3. Road mostly, MTB for the bad days!


----------



## kk4df (Mar 30, 2008)

1. ~17 miles each way
2. About 1:05 in, 1:10+ home (hills, slightly longer route)
3. Surly LHT with rear rack and Ortlieb back roller classic panniers


----------



## Nullifier (Oct 20, 2008)

Started commuting a month ago. Wish I started years ago

1) 10 miles each way (3 on road 7 offroad)
2) 45 minutes each way
3) hardtail mtb G.F. Hoo Koo E Koo

So far I have upgraded the seat, grips, pedals amoeba light, led tail light and added a rack. Going to clipless shoes made a major impact on my time. The first day with the shoes I knocked 10 minutes off my time!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Sudden_Impact said:


> The ride home is also a great way to work out all that trash that we had to deal with during the day.


Exactly. I get home in a great mood, even after dealing with idiots all day.

1. 6 miles each way.
2. 17-20 minutes in, 20-25 minutes home. Very rural two-lane with a few hills.
3. My custom 'stealth bike' build:


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

1) 22 miles one way
2) between 53 minutes and 1 hour 10 minutes depending on weather, traffic, how I feel, etc.
3) Alan 'cross bike, Klein Performance, Klein Quantum Pro, GT Zaskar.


----------



## fmdj (Nov 7, 2007)

1) 10 miles each way
2) 35-45 to work, 45-55 home
3) 2000 GT i-Drive XCR1000


----------



## klunker2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Urnicus said:


> Share with me! Still have not taken the plunge myself. About to do a time trial tomorrow on my mtb with nobbies. If I do it, it will be aprox 20 miles each way.... 15 of it will be on a bike path. The nobbies will definately have to go, or I will have to get a commuter or roadie.
> 
> 1. How far do you ride (1 way)?
> 2. How long does it take?
> ...


Urnicus:
1. 15 miles 1 way, 30 miles/day to and from work
2. Anywhere from 53 min to 1hr 19 min depending upon wind.
3. Colnago Road bike (45 min!), but usually Trek Hybrid 7500 with aerobars (Slower, but better in traffic and bumpy paths)
4. Don't use a mtb, it will add 10 min or so to Hybrid bike times, especially with knobbies!


----------



## WolfmansBrother8 (Nov 8, 2005)

1.) 7 miles one way

2.) 20 minutes to and 35 minutes from (Big hill climb on the way home)

3.) Jamis Ventura Sport Road bike


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

_1. How far do you ride (1 way)?_
*2.1 miles*

_2. How long does it take?_
*15 minutes on knobbies. We'll see if that changes when I get slicks!*

_3. What style of bike (mtb, commuter, performance road, etc.)_
*Trek rigid MTB.*

I live in the hills, so 90% of my commute to is downhill, that makes it 90% uphill coming home.


----------



## OhioGuy82 (Sep 11, 2006)

1. 2.1 miles one way.
2. 11-13 minutes.
3. Schwinn Aluminum Comp MTB Front Suspension/Stock except for the cyclometer....for $20 bucks @ Wal-Mart it does very well. Saving for a Gary Fisher Kai Tai.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

1) 5 miles one way.
2) 25 minutes on average. 
3) Karpiel Apocalypse, Risse shocks, Risse Champ - Hookworm tires @ 60 psi. Its heavy and when you get that mass rolling on the high pressure slicks, it goes pretty fast. 

Slicks during the week, Ardent knobbies during the weekend for trails.


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

1) Depending on my route, distance is approx 5 miles one way

2) Depending on route (hills), takes about 18 minutes

3) Bike is a Trek Fuel 90 with Ritckey Tom Slicks, 26x1.4"

Hills are a bear here in east TN, but the downhill makes up for the climb


----------



## nattybohfiend (Jul 16, 2008)

1. How far do you ride (1 way)?

9.4 miles

2. How long does it take?

35 minutes going, 40-45 minutes returning.

3. What style of bike (mtb, commuter, performance road, etc.)
Giant OCR3 "noobie" road bike


----------



## keylay (Nov 14, 2006)

1. 18 miles one way
2. Unsure on a bike, but 25-30 minutes in a car.
3. Don't ride my bike to work, but if I do, it's a Gary Fisher Wahoo

In college, my previous ride looked like this:
1. 2.5 miles one way
2. 10-20 minutes depending on the train schedule (had to cross a track & w/ 15 trains a day...)
3. Gary Fisher Wahoo
4. Took longer in a car because of traffic, trains and finding parking.


----------



## Schwinn_Frontier (Sep 13, 2007)

northern Glendale Az-upper S Phoenix Az
1. about 17.1 miles each way part sidewalk/road part hard dirt with loose rocks/sand and no bike lanes or short cuts anywhere
2. approx 1hr 45-2hrs depending on traffic and how I feel. usually leave little more then 2hrs before for time to change into work clothes but sweaty doesn't matter for me work in a shop and usually in the pit so minimal exposure to anyone except co workers so I don't hear anything
3. brand don't have any idea as I picked it up at a thrift store with no stickers but think its a cheapo Roadmaster 15 speed rigid (no front shifter so mid gear front and only part gears in back until I can get the rear adjusted right) with mtb tires. havn't ran the 00 or 01 Schwinn Frontier ht from where I live now due to breaking the rear axle just before riding to work. plan on keeping at least semi-mtb tires on it since I have to deal with sand/dirt so I can keep traction

commute shortest was about 4.5-5 miles about 30 min each way all street then was transfered to different location which bumped it to about 9.5 and about an hour same conditions as now using the Schwinn now its just more streets added


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

1. *Distance* About 19-20 miles / 30km by the highway route, which has some hills. The direct route is about 4-5 miles / 7km.

2. *Time* Typically 60-75 minutes, could go either way from there depending on the bike, weather, energy level, and motivating factors like gaining on poseur roadies with bikes that cost more than my car.

3. *Bike* Usually my modernized '82 Trek 311 "rain bike". For winter, I get out my old Gary Fisher "snow bike." In summer, sometimes I take the Paramount road-racer.

Commuting has helped me lose considerable weight. I wasn't overweight at ~170-175 pounds, but I've dropped to about 155 pounds and I think it's just from turnin' them cranks for 2-3 hours a day at a modest effort


----------



## Nullifier (Oct 20, 2008)

I commute 3-5 days per week depending on how I'm feeling or what else I have to do that day.

1) 10 miles each way (3 on road 7 off road)

2) about 40 minutes + or -

3) Gary fisher Hoo Koo E Koo. Upgreaded seat, grips, pedals, lights and rack.


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

Man.... if I could I would ride the roads here, but there are some areas where a road bike is not safe to be with the early morning rush hour.

But if I attempt it, I average 4 minutes per mile and to my destination it is 7 miles one way. So I think about 30 minutes, and it would be on my Giant TCR roady. I probably can ride my XC on slicks and just ride the non-sidewalk and make a path 
I am sure my ride would be little longer on my XC bike.
People will hit your ass here in Austin rush hour.


----------



## tunelvision (Oct 1, 2007)

1) 16 miles one way
2) 1 hour +/- a few minutes
3) Bianchi brava with a rear rack and bag to carry my work clothes


----------



## nitro163 (Aug 27, 2008)

*my daily trip*

about 3.5 - 4 mi one way.
about 20-35 min. guessing havn't really timed myself
redline d440 stock, w/ a backpak and water bottle
looking for some good rain gear any body got any suggestions?


----------



## Johan14 (Sep 30, 2008)

*work and school*

1) trip for work 9.4miles each way 18.8 miles
2)1:40-1:50minutes combined ride- m.ph. average 13
3) fsus. top fuel ex6 2300miles on it
4)school 7.5miles each way 40 minutes or so
5)Ride between 80-100 miles a week and love every pedal
6)havent filled up the beast being my truck since this past may 08'
You can put it on the board Yes!:thumbsup:


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

Just started reading this thread - Torrey Pines - nice!

1.Used to commute 3 miles each way, downhill going, all uphill back.
2.12 minutes going, about 20 back. Lots of lights both ways.
3.Nishiki road bike.

Now I have to drive to work 



uno-speedo said:


> 1. Approx. 10 miles with approx. 500' of elevation.
> 2. About 40 minutes.
> 3. All road on my CX bike.
> 
> ...


----------



## JayTee705 (Jul 3, 2008)

1) Roughly 15 miles one way--currently all regular streets, no bike paths

2) An hour more or less, depending on how many reds I run as I approach downtown

3) Primary commuter is a steel, single-speed road bike; Secondary commuter is a converted vintage MTB with slicks, Albatross bars, fenders, baskets, rack 'n bell. Oh, and a coffee cup holder too.


----------



## BEETROOT (Nov 28, 2005)

1) 3 miles each way. 

2) 15 minutes

3) 2009 Specialized Hardrock with Maxxis Hookworm tires.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

my commute consists of a 28 mile loop. to work i ride 14 miles from newmarket to portsmouth around the north side of the great bay. on my way home i ride 14 miles around the south side of the great bay. my commuter is my only bike that i also use as my mtb and mtb race bike. it's a 2004 fully rigid indy fab 29er 8 speed w/pink vicious fork, matches my pink and white indy decals. i leave my offroad tires on for the commute, as i don't like to fiddle frig around with my gear as i spend all day workin on other peoples bikes. my commute takes me roughly 45 minutes each way. add some wind, a heavier backpack or a 2 hour mtb ride on my way to work at fort rock and it takes about 50 minutes each way. great commute tonight, get to do it all over again in 8 hours.
rog


----------



## fredfight (Apr 9, 2007)

17 miles- one way... so 34 total
1 hour and 5 minutes avg.
atala steel frame road bike
i earn my pint of ben and jerry's on most days


----------



## ArmedMonk (Oct 20, 2007)

I just moved, so I'm closer now.

6.4 Miles
5 Lights
4 Stop signs
1 Pedestrian Bridge over I-17
Almost entirely Bike Lanes

Right now my average time is about 23 minutes. I want it to be under 20 minutes. Its the lights fault


----------



## BigWheeler (Nov 28, 2005)

1) about a mile (one-way)

2) almost as long to get my bike out of my apartment and then lock it up as it does to ride

3) Redline 9*2*5, fixed with a number of changes from stock

I've recently moved and couldn't be much happier with this ridiculously short commute. Oh, and while the roads are pretty bad -- small, pot-holed, etc. -- getting around town by bike is easy-schmeezy here: I've bought two tanks of gas since moving at the beginning of August.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

18.5 miles each way, about 800 feet of ascent in each direction

Takes 1 hour, 15 minutes

K2 Enemy, cyclocross bike


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

1) 15 miles round trip - bike lanes the entire way!

2) Roughly 25 minutes each way give or take depending on stoplights and how much coffee I've had.

3) Trek Valencia fitted with lots of goodies.


----------



## bikerfish (Feb 3, 2004)

My work route is just under 10 miles one way(9.9 miles according to MTB cyclometer, 9.7 miles according to my cross bike cyclometer.

If I don't need to haul much stuff to or from work I take my Kona Jake The Snake cross bike. Fastest time was 28 minutes - typically 30-33 minutes.

Route is about 1/2 on off-street bike path (very nice), the rest is road which is OK except for the last mile or so which is road with no shoulder (suck).:nonod: 

My new option for hauling things to and from is the xtracycle. So far only used it for one trip and cyclometer quit working but I think it was about 45-50 minutes - I was hauling my usual work bag + 3 cabinet doors (not heavy but big, felt like a parachute). I haven’t weighed either bike but I would guess the xtracycle to be about 2x the weight of the cross bike.

I don't have any pictures of JTS but it's pretty much stock - here's a picture of the X


----------



## gotboostedvr6 (Sep 1, 2008)

246 lbs 
6 miles each way uphill there down back
3 days week
18.2 mph average 28 peak 
1989 trek cross bike 700c x 18 grippyish old as hell tires 
36.4 lbs cromo 

Looking for/old way lighter single speed cause i only use one gear for 99.2 % of ride


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

5 miles each way, downhill there, uphill back
30 or so minutes because of stop lights/street crossings and low SS gearing for Snow!
Kona Unit 2-9 on Nokian 294's running 32/20 SS.

Monday was our first real snow fall that will stick here in Anchorage. The Nokians work like a charm!


----------



## funkydrum (Mar 10, 2007)

1) 9 miles each way

2) 38 min (uphill) there, 28 min back (downhill)

3) Kona Jake CX bike with PB fenders, T-Serv tires, rack and lights


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

1) 5.8 miles each way

2) 25 - 35 minutes depending on how I feel that day

3) Leader 526H built up to be a commuter

The picture below is the elevation profile once I hit the bike trail from my house to work. There is another mile and a half to my commute, but I sometimes use my bike GPS to compete against my own commute time and I only use the bike trail portion because when I'm in traffic I really can't control whether I have to stop for cars or get caught by a red light. My best trail time so far is about 17 minutes. As you can see, the first mile once I hit the trail is a killer.


----------



## fmf (Jun 30, 2006)

uno-speedo said:


> 1. Approx. 10 miles with approx. 500' of elevation.
> 2. About 40 minutes.
> 3. All road on my CX bike.
> 
> ...


Hey, is that by Del Mar? Torey Pines in the background?


----------



## ScareyH22A (Sep 24, 2006)

28 miles. 
2 hours
Trek 8500 hardtail with Ritchey Tom Slicks 1.4" 

Headwind sucks ass. And I need to buy a roadie. Anyone know how much faster a road bike would be?


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

7.8 km in 20 mins

25 km home 1:07 mins.

or 

24 km home 40 mins, took 1:12 yesterday cause of fressh snow.

or

17 km home 35 mins...

you get the drift.


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

13-14 miles each way via gravel- all uphill:thumbsup: both ways. Currently commuting w/ SE Racing Stout 29er SS. Takes anywhere from 40 min. to an hour depending on wind.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

1. How far do you ride (1 way)? 
3.5 miles on the way in, about 9 miles on the way home

2. How long does it take?
about 15minutes going in (it's all down hill) and about 35 minutes going home.

3. What style of bike (mtb, commuter, performance road, etc.)
High zoot slingshot farmboy (29'er) 1x9 dressed for XC. Rampage up front and a very worn out nano for the rear.

The ride to work is a quick blast from upper haight down Market street. The ride home is really quite nice. Most of it is either path or bike lane- I do get about 1 mile of trail in the presidio. It is much more relaxing going through Ft. Mason -> Chrissy Field -> Presidio on my way home than going home via Market street. It's 3x longer but a very beautiful ride with the sun setting behind GG Bridge etc. 
Now that the season is dark again, going through Presidio with my L&M ARC HID is spooky on foggy nights. Still less spooky than Market St.


----------



## ScareyH22A (Sep 24, 2006)

Someone stole your downtube!


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

ScareyH22A said:


> Someone stole your downtube!


whoa you're right! I thought something seemed _off_. I was blaming it on the booze. . .


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

ScareyH22A said:


> Someone stole your downtube!


Naw, they just squished it down really tiny.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

I've seen frames like that before! I notice a cable under tension where the downtube should be. Is that so the rear triangle can pivot like an FS bike?


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> I've seen frames like that before! I notice a cable under tension where the downtube should be. Is that so the rear triangle can pivot like an FS bike?


Not really. The rear triangle is totally fixed, the pivot is designed to eliminate or lessen the 'dead spot' in the pedal rotation. To be honest, I think the whole 'SlingPower' thing is way overstated. For the most part it rides like a hardtail.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

finger51 said:


> Not really. The rear triangle is totally fixed, the pivot is designed to eliminate or lessen the 'dead spot' in the pedal rotation. To be honest, I think the whole 'SlingPower' thing is way overstated. For the most part it rides like a hardtail.


Oh OK, cool. Thanks for clearing that up. Sort of makes sense, but I would think that learning to pedal efficiently would be just as effective?


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*old Job*

AM
4 miles mostly downhill to train station
30 miles on train
9 mile climb to office, leave house @ 6:15 AM @ work by 8 AM
13 miles riding

PM 
anywhere from 25 - 42 miles home ( other 17 miles done on train)
leave work 4:15
home 6:15 to 6:30

CX bike or road bike

New Job
haven't measured the distance, I'm guessing about 12 each direction
40 minutes give or take
CX bike usually


----------



## Jrkimbrough (Sep 27, 2008)

1. 1.25 miles

2. 6-8 minutes depending on traffic

3. Monocog 29er


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

New & improved time with street tires!

1. 2.1 miles
2. 11 minutes to work, 17 minutes home
3. Trek 850 with Michelin Country Rock tires

Hope to improve that time soon.


----------



## keithmo (Mar 12, 2006)

My dry weather commute:

1. 13 miles each way
2. 80 minutes
3. Specialized Stumpjumper with stock wheels and 2.1" knobbies
4. This route goes through the Redmond Watershed and along the Redmond Powerline Trail; it's about 1/2 pavement, 1/2 dirt.

My wet weather commute (i.e. the other 9 months out of the year):

1. 12 miles each way
2. 50 minutes
3. Specialized Stumpjumper with Mavic Speedcity wheels and 700C slicks
4. This route goes along city streets and a multi-use trail. It's all pavement.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

keithmo said:


> My dry weather commute:
> 
> 1. 13 miles each way
> 2. 80 minutes
> ...


Looks like we cross each other. I come down from Woodinville-Duvall Rd. to the Sammamish River Trail, spin over to Redmond, then up the 520 trail into Bellevue. I'll look for the Stumpjumper!


----------



## seosamh (Mar 17, 2007)

just under 11 miles round trip, in the morning i usually make it in about 32 minutes coming home about 29 minutes..ride is generally a combination of playing with the traffic and jumping up kerbs onto the pavements when the traffic blocks my way or there's a red light etc...

hardtail with 1.9 knobbies on it. used to do it with 2.3/2.1 combo bit since knocked that on the head! 

not hilly but up the high street last thing in the morning is a bugger! 

graphs for the round trip(way back is different from the morning just for something different..


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

New route! A bit longer, change of scenery.

1. 3.34 miles
2. 15 minutes
3. Trek rigid in commuter trim


----------



## jaydilinger (Oct 10, 2008)

1. 26 miles each way from Redondo Beach to Huntington Beach :thumbsup: 

2. 1:15 to 1:30 depending if traffic is heavy enough for me to draft vehicles

3. Trek 2100


----------



## bigdudecycling (Aug 16, 2007)

1. 25 miles each way 
2. 1:35-1:45 AM: 1:45-1:55 PM (weary after the day...plus return is slight uphill slope most of the say, less than 1 degree, but a slope nonetheless)
3) Surly LHT, with 700X32, and the Surly Nice Rack on the back.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Route #3!

1. 3.13 miles
2. 16 minutes (more hills)
3. Trek 850 rigid


----------



## AkMJ29 (Jan 25, 2008)

For a good 2 years at my last job:

1. 1 mile
2. 6-7 minutes (there's a long traffic light)
3. El Mariachi 29er

For the last 6 months:
1. 1.5 miles
2. 6-7 minutes
3. El Mariachi 29er

I've been lucky with jobs near my house!


----------



## MinorDamage (Dec 2, 2008)

1: 10 miles each direction (average, depends on route choosen)
2: 35 to 45 min (depends on wind, traffic and route)
3: A not quite road legal Steppenwolf Tao Race


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 18, 2008)

10.15 round trip
40-48min (winter time)
RMB Fusion stock with clippless


----------



## SpartyBiker (Mar 31, 2008)

One way: 9.85 miles
Time (one way): 50-minutes, riding on "shared roadway" that is usually covered with snow this time of year.
Bike: Gary Fisher HiFi Plus (29er). With the rear shock locked so it's like a hardtail in that mode, front suspension floating to absorb the frozen snow along my route.
Total: 5-days/week, approximately 20-miles each day=100-miles/week.


----------



## enio (Jun 6, 2007)

1. 7.5 km
2. 15 min if i step it(20 if im in no hurry)
3. cross bike
half of the trip is crappy road and the other half is through the town(also crappy pavement),traffic lights,curbs,people getting in the way...just bought an mtb,will buy a set of urban tyres for it so i can use it also for occasional commute.


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 18, 2008)

Another route ive been doing lately for swim practice.
lenght= 1.7 miles
time 4:30(slightly up hill, and rough pavement)
bike RMB fusion with lights, shimano 520, and kenda nevagels 2.1


----------



## Team Cyborg (Feb 26, 2008)

*Roanoke, Virginia*

14.62 miles, over 1000' of vertical, 1hr 10 minutes. Great commute on the Blue Ridge Parkway. KHS softail with 1.5" Kendas.

http://www.mapmyride.com/route/united-states/va/roanoke/112872505796


----------



## headphonedude (Jan 10, 2009)

1) 3.0 miles 
2) 12 fastest 17 norm
3) BMX (40lb)
on the 12 min ride i was running late so i pushed myself to the limit. (i keep up with cars and passed a few in a BMX bike that is *40 POUNDS!!*. it has a gearing of 39T to 16T with a 175mm crank)


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

Urnicus said:


> Share with me! Still have not taken the plunge myself. About to do a time trial tomorrow on my mtb with nobbies. If I do it, it will be aprox 20 miles each way.... 15 of it will be on a bike path. The nobbies will definately have to go, or I will have to get a commuter or roadie.
> 
> 1. How far do you ride (1 way)?
> 2. How long does it take?
> ...


1. 15 miles
2. 55 minutes
3. Road w/fenders. Sling a courier bag over the shoulder.


----------



## 8dot3 (Dec 8, 2008)

1. 7 miles
2. 30 minutes to, 45 from
3. Trek 7.3 FX, switched to cyclocross tires for the winter and converting it to a 1x9. 
4. I extend my ride home when it's nice to over 16 miles that takes me on some riverside trails in Pittsburgh. Wrap around fenders are great cause they are always there and ready when you need them.


----------



## iRoNeTiK (Feb 22, 2007)

1) 22.50 miles (2700 ft climbing) 
Sometimes I do 25.50 miles with 3150 ft of climbing (takes 1 hour 50 minutes)
2) 1 hour 33 minutes
3) Mtb with 1" Tom Slicks in fornt and 1.25" Specialized Fat boy Slicks for the rear with a little saddle bag


----------



## stb222 (Jul 6, 2007)

1. 5 miles
2. ~ 15 min
3. SS/Fixed Shogun with Fenders or my regular roadie


----------



## wildtrekker (Sep 2, 2008)

Urnicus said:


> Share with me! Still have not taken the plunge myself. About to do a time trial tomorrow on my mtb with nobbies. If I do it, it will be aprox 20 miles each way.... 15 of it will be on a bike path. The nobbies will definately have to go, or I will have to get a commuter or roadie.
> 
> 1. How far do you ride (1 way)?
> 2. How long does it take?
> ...


1. How far do you ride (1 way)?
- 2.149 miles
2. How long does it take? 
- I am averaging 11 minutes 5 seconds
3. What style of bike (mtb, commuter, performance road, etc.)
- it is set up as a hybrid/ used mostly for commuting. it is a 1993(?) specialized hardrock with slick tires, biopace chainrings and shimano rapid fire shifters.

Note: I have been monitoring my time travel and my best time so far is 9 minutes 42 seconds. The route that I take is a combination of flat, downhill, and uphill.


----------



## markj2k4 (Jan 20, 2009)

1)how far do you ride?
about 8 1/2 miles with several quick hills (about 500ft of elevation)
2) how long does it take
about 25-30 mins depending on my mood (average 17-22mph)
3)what style of bike
typically single speed road bike or if im feeling particularly sassy, ill ride my carbon road rig never have done it on a mtb.


----------



## D.Matt (Jan 23, 2009)

1. 15 Miles each way to School. 11 Miles each way to work.

2. School... ~50 minuets to get there and ~70 minuets to get back. Work... ~50+ minuets each way (route is way more congested that the route to school).

3. A Fixed gear compiled from a dumpstered early 80s Trek frame with pieces thrown on from other dumpstered/found bikes.


----------



## wildtrekker (Sep 2, 2008)

D.Matt said:


> 1. 15 Miles each way to School. 11 Miles each way to work.
> 
> 2. School... ~50 minuets to get there and ~70 minuets to get back. Work... ~50+ minuets each way (route is way more congested that the route to school).
> 
> 3. A Fixed gear compiled from a dumpstered early 80s Trek frame with pieces thrown on from other dumpstered/found bikes.


I am just curious, do you have a pic of your bike?
I got mine from the dumpster, too!


----------



## sabala (Feb 17, 2008)

8.2 miles, Santa Monica to Beverly Hills

35 minutes, longer if traffic lights and headwinds are being extra annoying.

Cannondale Bud Light edition M something or other with Forte 1.25 slicks.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

1. Three miles the absolute shortest route. Usually take one that is right about four miles.

2. Depends on traffic. ~20 minutes depending on how busy things are.

3.







A regular closer pannier on the left for commute duties. This shot was after a small grocery run. Light up front, lotsa' blinky lights out back, and leave a lock setup at work so I don't have to schlep it along every day. It's now back to a fixed gear rather than the internal gear hub, and has a new seat/post/stem/skinnier cross tires. Full fenders and a regular bolted rack stay on all the time now.

4. Coldest this year: 4F coming home one morning last week.


----------



## Maesm81 (Jan 15, 2009)

1. 2 miles for the short route, or 5 miles the long way around. 

2. 7-8 minutes, or 20 min. the long way. 

3. 2008 Specialized Rockhopper Disc.


----------



## phillidw (Mar 20, 2006)

1) 9.5 Miles
2) 30 Minutes
3) Cannondale T1000 Circa 1987


----------



## Fightline (Feb 6, 2009)

Urnicus said:


> Share with me! Still have not taken the plunge myself. About to do a time trial tomorrow on my mtb with nobbies. If I do it, it will be aprox 20 miles each way.... 15 of it will be on a bike path. The nobbies will definately have to go, or I will have to get a commuter or roadie.
> 
> 1. How far do you ride (1 way)?
> 2. How long does it take?
> ...


1. 5 miles
2. 25-30 Minutes (I'm in no hurry to get to work)
3. Trek 4300 with mtb tires. 
4. I've been looking into getting a pair of slicks for my bike, but I consider that I only have a short distance to ride and look at the nobbies as added exercise.


----------



## longcat (Apr 24, 2008)

I commute on this commuterized GT, (look rear fender)









Its 2x2 miles , mostly gravel roads, drops 150-200m or so in 400m then up again but not as steep, takes me about 10/15 minutes. Coldest this year that I'm certain of was around -20C. usually stays between -5C to -10C, best weather is like -5C, windstill, then I dont overheat and I dont freeze..


----------



## RiceKilla (Apr 21, 2008)

1) 7.1 miles one way
2)24-28 minutes depending on mood and traffic lights, but im faster on the way back at night
3) 2008 IRO Mark V Fixed gear-track bike/commuter

Some weekends I like to ride for a couple of hours straight, my guess is about 30 miles but I go all over Boca Raton.

Love the feel of a fixed cog, and its been awesome so far for commuting I put blackburn lights and a front brake, also elk hide bar grips(not pictured)


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 18, 2008)

I just put on some 1.75 slicks now and it has really improved the ride.
11.01 miles
51 minutes with heavy trafic 
most of the time my speed is 18-25mph on flat, 30mph on slight downhill and 17 on up.


----------



## hookydoo (Jun 23, 2008)

not often, but about 25 30 miles one way

usually takes about 1:15 mins

1988 Centurian ironman dave scott expert


----------



## EvilBkr (Mar 14, 2006)

1. 11 miles
2. pretty much flat slightly uphill on the way to work, slightly downhill on the way home. I average about 38 minutes for a leg.
3. Surly Cross-check with 700x25c tires.


----------



## FACTORe (May 2, 2007)

34.9 miles each way
2 hours 8 minutes ave
pinarello marvel

the drive in the car is only 22 miles but goes over bridges that are not bike safe - so I ride the extra 13 miles each way to have a safer route btw-1/2 of the ride is not on roads but bike/jogging trails that we have here in tampa/clearwater FL


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

Distance: 12 miles each way

Time: AM- 50 to 55 minutes....PM around 45 minutes. All depends on the wind and my motivation 

Bike and set up: 07 Kona Jake CX bike and i bring my clothes and stuff in messenger bag.

I CAN'T WAIT to start commuting again. In the winter my route is jacked and there is no safe way to ride (no shoulders + snow/ice + 55mph roads all the way = bad). Shouldn't be too much longer...time change helps too!


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

1. If I ride a direct route, it is only about 1 mile each way.
2. Depending on how direct and how fast I ride, I can make it in 10 minutes, easily.
3. I ride a Giant Sedona.

I do usually make it a 4 or 5 mile ride to work if I leave an hour or so early and the weather is nice. The ride home is generally more direct and faster than the ride to work.


----------



## AustinShredman (Aug 17, 2008)

My ride is somewhere around 40% bike lane, 20% Risky road riding, and the rest on trails and single-track. Its 9 miles to work and 12 miles, if I come home the scenic route. Its dark when I leave so I use my TurboCat S10 up front, and I use a new product not yet released called the flashbak lighting system in the back...inaddition to my SuperFlash. With regular traffic, my commute takes about 25 minutes.


----------



## 9.8m/s/s (Sep 26, 2005)

Old commute was 18 miles, weaving past the mansions of coastal Fairfield County. Took about an hour on a Felt 85. New commute is 11.5 miles past the mansions of interior southwest Fairfield County. Much hillier, but really great New England scenery. Take about 45 minutes. 

Only hard part is abruptly snapping back to reality when I reach my destination.


----------



## dfess1 (Jan 26, 2009)

1. 15.5 miles
2. 1:20 min in the morning, 1:10 in the evening (at the moment)
3. Currently a really old Giant Innova, just recieved some Schawlbe Big Apples for my Fuji 29er


----------



## nattybohfiend (Jul 16, 2008)

New commute:

1. 10 miles there (6 am) - 12 miles back (5 pm rush hour).
2. 33 minutes there and 41 minutes home (today's numbers).
3. I have a nub-style Giant OCR 3 roadie.


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

1: 8.55 miles one way, 17 miles round trip
2: 32 minutes average, very close to breaking 30 minutes (16.xmph average, 39.1 mph top speed on gravel hill)
3: Mountain bike (XC racing softtail - Cannondale Scalpel)

4: My route is a small part of the Rouge Roubaix. 6 miles on steep gravel hills, 2.5 miles of hilly state highway. I love my ride, it gets my mind right and keeps it there.


----------



## pedalitup (May 30, 2007)

13.5 miles each way consisting of 85% bike path 15% roads with light Oregon traffic.
33 - 50 mins a.m. and 45 - 60 mins p.m. depending on seasonal choice of bike
17lb '93 Trek 2200 May thru Oct. Lemond Wayzata loaded commuter Nov thru Apr.

Thats over 8 hours a month extra using the heavier bike, pushing wind in a more upright position wearing heavier clothing. 

I tried my 20 lb hardtail MTB with knobbies one day. I worked up a good sweat and it still took a lot longer. Riding that to work on pavement sucked almost as bad as trying to ride a road bike on loose singletrack. So I don't understand using fat tires on pavement but I see people using 'em every day??? To each his own I suppose.


----------



## dfess1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Since 3 weeks ago, I've started riding door to door. This has upped the milage and the time.

In the am it's 20 miles, an hour and 40 min. In the pm it's 27 miles and 2 hours 20 min.


----------



## Jvan_wert (Apr 8, 2007)

1. Under 2 miles
2. Depend on wich way the Trade Winds are blowing but always unders 10 min
3. Mtn Bike. sometimes with slicks sometimes not.
Been commuting now for almost 6 months. Sold my car to buy my dream XC race bike. Now the only time I drive is my wifes car when I'm going to a race.


----------



## harpdog (Mar 25, 2009)

1) 7.5 miles each way
2) 40 - 45 minutes (I use low gear and spin fast for cardio workout)
3) old Ross US made mountain bike
4) I have a shower at work!


----------



## razmaru (Feb 23, 2009)

1. 23km for a two way trip...would amt to 11 km ++ one way depending on where i ride

2. hmmm would take me around 40-45mins for one way depending on traffic lights, traffic, pedestrians 

3. i ride a giant hardtail, recon race fork, full slx and rollin on kenda SB8s


----------



## harpdog (Mar 25, 2009)

1) 7.5 miles each way
2) 40 - 45 minutes (I use low gear and spin fast for cardio workout)
3) old Ross US made mountain bike
4) I have a shower at work!


----------



## hooker_47 (Apr 12, 2007)

1. 10.5 miles to work, 99% bike trail, snow-covered, current temps from -10 to 20 F
2. about 55 minutes, on average
3. Salsa Fargo, with Panaracer Rampages running about 20 PSI in each for grip

Currently carry everything in a backpack, but hopefully will have a frame bag by the end of April. Commuting on the bike paths at 5:30 in the morning is great! Path runs right through downtown Fairbanks, past all the tourist stuff, and right to work. I ride a backroad for about 1/4 mile to finish up the ride. Only thing that really slows me down is new snow, ice, or unplowed stretches.


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

I commute to my summer part time job (3 days). I split the commute by driving over Teton Pass and parking in Wilson,WY. Sometimes I can share the drive with my lady.

My bike commute is up to and through Grand Teton Natl.Park.

Distance- 17.6mi. one way- bike path, dirt road, park road

View- The Teton Mountain Range  

Time- Try to do it under an hour. Best time 50 min. 46 sec.

Bike- Kona Jake w/ 700X40c road tires (Kenda Breaker found in bike shop bargain bin) 

Most exhilarating moment- Pedaling by a sleeping grizzly on the side of the road :eekster: 
2nd place- Being charged by a bull moose that was being chased by about 40 tourists for pictures.


----------



## joe4702 (Jun 6, 2008)

1) 6 miles
2) 30 +/- 5 minutes
3) Cannondale F5 Mtn Bike w/1.5" street tires


----------



## queevil (Feb 17, 2009)

3/4mile
about 2 minutes
'07 scott scale


----------



## Beolin (Apr 19, 2006)

1. 26.7 miles one way
2. One hour 45 minutes
3. 03 K2 Mach 2.0
4. 24.5 miles of car free bike path!


----------



## heavyfish (Apr 20, 2009)

*commute time*

1.6.5 miles one way
2.average 15-18 minutes
3.mtb with nobbies anf a back pack


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

14mi one way (9 hwy, 5 in town)
best time: 44 mins, typical: 52-54
2009 Redline Conquest (cross bike with discs)


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

For my job this summer...

1. ~19km
2. ~50min at an easy pace. I leave ~1h, since there is a lift bridge along the way.
3. Cyclocross with 700x26 slicks.


----------



## thomasali (Nov 13, 2004)

Used to be 4.3 miles 18mins on Rocky Mountain CXD (or around 14mins on my Lemond Arrivee) through London traffic, now at the new shop I work at it takes me 5mins or less on my Orange ST4 full sus!


----------



## Flatty (Apr 30, 2009)

I used to ride every day until I went over the hood of a car. 

1. 30 miles plus/Minus each way
2. 1.15 hours each way
3. 1970's Bertoni road bike. 

I was riding home from work (I was teaching middle school at the time), and a brand new Mercedes pulled out in front of me. I had no time to stop and went over the hood. When I got up I realized my head damage was VERY miniscule compared to the damage to the hood and fender of the S550...

I just had my car stolen so I decided to try riding again. I now ride about 4 miles each way through the streets of San Francisco... Not too bad, BUT I do al of this in a Kona Stinky Downhill bike!!!!

dIma


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 18, 2008)

I just got some new bar ends that are drop bars. Along with my 1.75in slicks and clippless pedal on my RMB fusion.
11.01 miles in 36mins mostly on streets.


----------



## smiley (Jan 22, 2004)

*Daily commute*

1. 34km Morning commute travelling west to east starting at 255M asl and 
finishing at 85M asl
2. 1hr 5min , return commute 1h 10mins (+/- 2mins depending on wind an green lights)
3. Specialized Allez


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

1. 10.85 miles one way
2. 37 mins to work. 45 mins. home - ride is slightly downhill to work, and usually have a headwind on ride home
3. 2009 Fuji Roubaix Pro w/Gatorskins.


----------



## granpa (Sep 11, 2007)

13+ miles one way - 1000' loss of elevation 
40 minutes down 1hr up
specialized roubaix(sp)

cruise in - fartleks, drag racing, pursuit, or hills on the way home


----------



## Canadian 007 (May 16, 2009)

I just started. Today was my first ride.

1. 15 km each way
2. 55 min. to work - should be a little less on the way home (edit 42 min for home commute.)
3. Giant Sedona (older mtb style)


----------



## 01Forester (Feb 5, 2007)

1. 18.5 kms one way - half highway/paved - half dirt/gravel/sand
2. -30 to 50 min depending on the wind
3. Dedicated commuter - MTB frame with slicks or semi slicks depending on the road condition.


----------



## Goodbarsix (May 11, 2009)

1. 8.5 miles each way. Mainly side-walk or trail
2. 35 to 46 min depending on the wind (personal best of 34:56 in good weather)
3. 2007 Trek 4300 Disc w/ Shimano SLX crankset & Eggbeater pedals (Mavic shoes)

I want to get a dedicated commuter...I tried riding my Specialized Allez road bike, but did not find it fun enough. I may end up either converting my 4300 to a commuter w/ skinnies and fenders, or buying another used hardtail to do the same. I want a fork, as I love to take jumps wherever possible. 

I store the bike in a small empty cube here at work when it rains...otherwise it stays outside next to the other bike commuters here. Both of the other commuters have hybird bikes.

-Tyler


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Last time I rode in, which was May 8, 2008:

Morning - 22.91 miles ; 76 minutes riding and 80 minutes total
Afternoon - 22.94 miles ; 76 minutes riding and 84 minutes total

My bike is a Specialized Tarmac Comp

I'm super fortunate in that my commute is 18 miles of beautifully paved, almost completely stop-sign/light free bike path closed to motorized traffic, we have secure bike parking and a full locker room (I have my own locker, full showers, etc) at the office. I usually don't ride because when I get up, I reason that I could get ready, drive in early, come home earlier, and then kick out a 25 mile ride and be all done by 6 PM. Tomorrow I have no choice (Wife's car went kaput today) and I'm hoping that the next week or two of mandatory commuting will settle me in to a routine and I'll maintain it.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

nachomc said:


> Last time I rode in, which was May 8, 2008:
> 
> Morning - 22.91 miles ; 76 minutes riding and 80 minutes total
> Afternoon - 22.94 miles ; 76 minutes riding and 84 minutes total
> ...


Damn you and your American River Parkway. :cryin:


----------



## Duke of Earl (Apr 29, 2008)

Urnicus said:


> Share with me! Still have not taken the plunge myself. About to do a time trial tomorrow on my mtb with nobbies. If I do it, it will be aprox 20 miles each way.... 15 of it will be on a bike path. The nobbies will definately have to go, or I will have to get a commuter or roadie.
> 
> 1. How far do you ride (1 way)?
> 2. How long does it take?
> ...


1. 6.5 miles
2. 21:40 minutes
3. Giant TCR Advanced SL. Nothing like driving a Ferrari to work every day 
4. The bike is definitely more than I need for commuting but I do, frequently, take the "long way home". I also like to ride at lunch which is why I do not use a specific "commuter" set up. I carry my lunch and my laptop in a backpack, keep clothes at work that I replenish on the one day that I do drive to work and shower once Iget to the office.

Take the plunge!


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

ryball said:


> Damn you and your American River Parkway. :cryin:


HA HA

Nice ride in this morning. My pack was a bit heavy since I wasn't prepared for the commute and hadn't been able to bring my clothes and stuff by car earlier this week. Funny thing was, I weighed my pack it weighed the same amount as my bike :lol;


----------



## kylebooth (May 3, 2009)

To school and back everyday. 4 miles each way. I ride my 2009 norco rival (stock) it takes 20-25 mins each way


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

nachomc said:


> HA HA
> 
> Nice ride in this morning. My pack was a bit heavy since I wasn't prepared for the commute and hadn't been able to bring my clothes and stuff by car earlier this week. Funny thing was, I weighed my pack it weighed the same amount as my bike :lol;


Yeah, the ride up Florin Perkins this morning was greeeeeeeeeeeeeeat. Ya big jerk. :madmax:  The wind sucked, too.

Panniers ftw. :thumbsup:


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

ryball said:


> Yeah, the ride up Florin Perkins this morning was greeeeeeeeeeeeeeat. Ya big jerk. :madmax:  The wind sucked, too.
> 
> Panniers ftw. :thumbsup:


Panniers and carbon bikes don't seem to be too common 

The wind yesterday kicked my ass on the way home. After two days of 46 mi/ea I could really feel it this morning. And the wind is supposed to be heavy again tonight. Hopefully I can keep the avg above 18 mph again..we'll see


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

nachomc said:


> Panniers and carbon bikes don't seem to be too common
> 
> The wind yesterday kicked my ass on the way home. After two days of 46 mi/ea I could really feel it this morning. And the wind is supposed to be heavy again tonight. Hopefully I can keep the avg above 18 mph again..we'll see


http://www.axiomgear.com/products/gear/racks/rear-racks/streamliner-road-dlx/ :thumbsup:


----------



## Goodbarsix (May 11, 2009)

1) 8.5 miles each way - Mainly sidewalks and trail. Pretty good hills

2) Takes about 40 minutes - My personal best is 34:56

3) 2007 Trek 4300 Disc with Shimano SLX crankset, and eggbeater pedals. Otherwise stock (except lights and such)


When I upgrade from my 4300 (maybe finally a full-suspension bike), I will put slicks, fenders, and racks on the 4300.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

ryball said:


> http://www.axiomgear.com/products/gear/racks/rear-racks/streamliner-road-dlx/ :thumbsup:


Dude that thing weighs a full pound!!!!! I'm only carrying my laptop, shirt and socks/underwear on my back now, so it's not a problem . If I had to do the lock, pants, shoes, etc, every day I'd be looking at a steel framed bike-truck deal with panniers. Probably a Fisticuff (Vassago) or something


----------



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

Distance: 10.3 miles each way. 600ft of climbing in the AM, 900 in PM. Through suburban and urban streets, with tons of stop signs and lights.
Time: AM 40-45min, PM 45-50min.
Bike: Tirreno Razza 3.0 Performance house brand road bike. Alu frame, carbon fork and seatpost, 105 components.

Now in my 4th week of 3-4X/week commuting. Feeling a big fitness increase as a result.


----------



## moralleper (Jan 30, 2004)

uno-speedo said:


> 1. Approx. 10 miles with approx. 500' of elevation.
> 2. About 40 minutes.
> 3. All road on my CX bike.
> 
> ...


This looks like La Jolla on the road between La Jolla on the way to DelRay?


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

Distance: 17.5 each way
Time: 1 hr +/- 5 min
Bike: '92 bridgestone MB-3 with 1" rear, 1.5" front slicks. 1x7 gears
Only manage once a week as it is difficult to pick up my daughter after work when on bike.


----------



## Zinderr (Jul 6, 2009)

1. How far do you ride (1 way)? 20 miles
2. How long does it take? 1:40 to 2:00.. depends on lights and traffic
3. What style of bike (mtb, commuter, performance road, etc.) 2009 Cannondale F5


----------



## maxray (Jun 27, 2009)

Urnicus said:


> 1. How far do you ride (1 way)?
> 2. How long does it take?
> 3. What style of bike (mtb, commuter, performance road, etc.)


1. 5 miles
2. around 16-20minutes depending on external factors
3. Kona Lavadome - hardtail mtb, just added SPDs, computer and lights - considering Michelin City Trekkers - wouldn't mind a bit less rolling resistance - but I hit a trail today and remembered how much I love it...decisions, decisions!

4. Getting back into riding with this setup - have had the bike for many years - commuting to work is turning out to be an awesome experience - somehow it just sets me up for the day great - I feel way better all day long - it helps knowing I have a mini-adventure waiting for me at the end of the day.:thumbsup:


----------



## dcc1234 (Nov 5, 2008)

It would be nice to see these #'s in a graph. Can this be done in a poll? ie. My one way commute is:
0-5 miles
5-10
10-20
etc


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

1. 14.1 miles
2. Best time: 42:30 averaging 19.5mph (part in town with stop signs)
3. Redline Conquest (wet weather), Orbea Onix (fair weather...just bought yesterday!!)

I have a lot of highway miles to cover so the road bike is definitely the best solution. It is fun to ride and crazy fast and light. I just put some 23mm Conti armored tires on it.

Sorry...I know this is a mountain bike forum but I'm so jazzed about this new bike!

The Redline is very nice too. I've kitted it out with disc brakes, rack and fenders like a proper commuter. It's great for slogging through the rain.


----------



## jarrod7219 (Jul 23, 2006)

9.4 miles one way
40ish minutes
1986 Peugeot performance race bike


----------



## AustinShredman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Commuter's Companion-FlashBak*



> My ride is somewhere around 40% bike lane, 20% Risky road riding, and the rest on trails and single-track. Its 9 miles to work and 12 miles, if I come home the scenic route. Its dark when I leave so I use my TurboCat S10 up front, and I use a new product not yet released called the flashbak lighting system in the back...in addition to my SuperFlash. With regular traffic, my commute takes about 25 minutes.


I guess the FlashBak lighting system has finally been released. I saw a few commuters wearing them around central Texas this last week. It was designed and built right here in Austin, Tx. For a quality rear light, that has no competition, check it out. It is very bright, and I've attached mine to my jersey, my saddle bag, and my Camelback too. I dig it!


----------



## gabeiac (Jul 3, 2009)

1. How far do you ride (1 way)? 10.4 Miles
2. How long does it take? 40-45 Minutes (including stop lights)
3. What style of bike (mtb, commuter, performance road, etc.)? Cannondale F9

4. I'm looking into getting a straight up commuter since I've started riding 3-4 x per week. I'd love to get the commute time to 30-35 minutes. See http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=540377


----------



## herrhaus (May 29, 2009)

1. 10.5 miles, 500' vertical climbing
2. 45-50 min. 
3. 2009 Marin Alpine Trail 29er (with the nobby tire advantage).


----------



## CowboyZ37 (Jul 2, 2009)

1. 6.5 miles one way, 90% on paved cycle paths
2. Best time is 17:06
3. 2006 Specialized Tricross Sport w/ Crank Bros Eggbeater Ti pedals

Thinking about moving to a 50/34 or 53/39 crankset as the stock 48/34 crankset is limiting on extended downhill sections.


----------



## Helsinki (May 31, 2009)

1. 6.2 miles one way
2. Around 20min
3. Cannondale F-series (year 2002) w/ singlespeed setup and 700/23c tires.
More details: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=524141


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Helsinki said:


> 1. 6.2 miles one way
> 2. Around 20min
> 3. Cannondale F-series (year 2002) w/ singlespeed setup and 700/23c tires.
> More details: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=524141


A Lefty on a commuter?!? Cool!


----------



## CowboyZ37 (Jul 2, 2009)

That is one weird looking bike, and that's why I like it.


----------



## tao (Jan 27, 2008)

17 miles
1.5 hours
redline d460 built heavy


----------



## JLink (Jul 19, 2008)

I have two routes I can take:
Straight there:
5 miles
17 minutes (300 foot drop the first 3/4 mile then its pretty flat)
2009 Cannondale F7

Straight home:
Same 5 miles, but this time uphill;
30 minutes

Second route is my stress reliever from work:
12 miles
57 minutes again uphill, just not as steep.


----------



## madman (Nov 25, 2004)

1) +/- 70Km (+/-42miles) one way
2) +/- 2h30 min
3) 2002 Thompson X-Line HT, Sram X9, Marzocchi MX Comp 04, Hayes hfx9 ,26x 1,4 ritchey tom slicks 
http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=280589 
http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=280585

I try to do it 1 time a week, leave home at 5am, arrive at work 7h30 , shower and start to work at 8am, 4:15PM I'm back on the bike and I arrive home at 6:45PM. After that shower, play with the kids and when they go to bed, I fall a sleep like a rock


----------



## wunderkind (Aug 11, 2009)

Distance: ~30km round trip.
Time: ~35mins
Route type: stamped gravel path in park, bike lane on streets and MUP.
Bike: Norco Mountaineer with Kenda Kwest slicks. Just swapped out chain rings for better cruising speed.


----------



## Pittzer (Apr 30, 2009)

1. 7-12 miles depending on route (sometimes I throw in some extra hills)
2. 35-50 min on the way. 25 going home (downhill)
3. 2008 Trek 7.6FX, rack in back loaded down. (loving this bike)

Mornings are awesome, but going home when it's 104 isn't so much fun. Can't wait for the fall.


----------



## like a chump (Aug 9, 2009)

1. 6 miles
2. About 25min
3. Trek 7300 (hybrid)


----------



## pogliaghi (Oct 26, 2008)

Typically round trip distance is 10 miles, but will change up the route for 20 or 30 mile distances. Avg speed is 15mph, so one way trips takes from 20 min to 1 hour. Most commutes are on the Surly these days.


----------



## Woodfordp (Aug 19, 2009)

I am going to start this month, 120 mile round trip.....

..... 115 of which is on the train!! Lol


----------



## grumpygramps (Jul 6, 2009)

1. 11 Miles
2. 30 mins, varies a little with which way the wind is blowing!
3. Kona Explosif Scandium, Schwalbe Cityjet 1.5s and rigid carbon forks (White Bro's).

I actually love riding on Tarmac now and find it very meditative.


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

First commute by bike today - 7 miles, 30 min, GT Edge


----------



## jonlee99 (Sep 8, 2009)

1. 2 miles. I take a shortcut along some railroad tracks. 
2. 10-15 minutes
3. 1997 Mongoose surge all decked out with lights, fenders and mirror.


----------



## tsp_2177 (Jun 16, 2009)

my first commute was today!!!! 
1) 6 miles each way. 
2) took about 30 minutes each way, the way back i stopped and talked to the colleges security guard who also rides for a little while so that ate up some time a guess lol.
3) a 2009 GF mako with street tires and a few extra add ons pics coming soon now that i have a digital camera!


----------



## mike5krnr (Sep 14, 2004)

1) 7 miles one way 
2) 26 minutes down and 45 minutes back uphill 
3) Custom Rock Lobster


----------



## tigermale (Jan 12, 2007)

1) 6.24km one way, out of which the last 1.4 km of the way to work is *steep* uphill
2) It depends on my mood. I leave around 8.30pm and 9pm, and here, in the north of Sweden, it's pitch dark at that time this time of year. 18-25 minutes
3) Non-icy roads=Cube LTD pro,
icy roads=cycle pro dragon with continental spike claw 240 tires


----------



## ab138501 (Nov 6, 2009)

*45 miles / Soma Smoothie ES*

My round-trip commute distance is 45 miles.

It's 20 miles to work and 25 miles home. I take a different route on the way home for added safety because of an intersection that is very different depending on the direction of travel and the time of day.

My time on the way to work is usually between 1:05 and 1:15.

For the ride into work, the first 5 miles are on country roads with almost no traffic at all. The next 10 miles are on main roads with wide shoulders. The last 5 miles are on a bike path next to the Erie Canal.

I'm 6'5" tall and have a crazy long inseam measurement. I ride a 64cm Soma Smoothie ES with a Bontrager Satellite Plus fork that has a 335mm steerer tube. The steerer tube is uncut.

Bike Setup:
Soma Smoothie ES 64cm frame
Bontrager Satellite Plus fork
Shimano Ultegra 10 speed with long-cage GS rear derailleur and 12-27 cassette
Shimano FC-R700 compact 34-50 double crankset
Shimano BR-R650 brake calipers
Hand-built wheels with 32 hole Mavic T520 rims
Fizik Aliante Gamma saddle
Speedplay Frog pedals
Louis Garneau MTB shoes

I also rode this bike in the Midlander ride in September 2009. See http://www.highlandercycletour.com/midlander.htm.

I have not added fenders and a rack to my bike yet so that means I was commuting with a backpack this past summer.

I don't have any plans to commute to work during the winter months. I plan to start commuting to work again in late March 2010 or early April 2010.


----------



## katcorot (Dec 27, 2009)

1. Distance is 26.8 kms

2. 45min-1hr. 

3. MTB, 2008 Giant Rincon, commuter w/ knobies. those are still on my list to replace.


----------



## A girl from Seattle (May 3, 2007)

1. 9.5 miles riding distance each way, I add another mile on the way home to make an even 20 mile round trip.
2. Riding time ~50 minutes each way.
3. Bike is a vintage Colnago Super with modern Campy Chorus/Record components. No fenders or racks or anything like that, although I do have good lights. I've been bike commuting 2-3 times per week for about a month now and I really like it! Working up to 4-5 times per week by spring.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

A girl from Seattle said:


> 1. 9.5 miles riding distance each way, I add another mile on the way home to make an even 20 mile round trip.
> 2. Riding time ~50 minutes each way.
> 3. Bike is a vintage Colnago Super with modern Campy Chorus/Record components. No fenders or racks or anything like that, although I do have good lights. I've been bike commuting 2-3 times per week for about a month now and I really like it! Working up to 4-5 times per week by spring.


Holy crap, look at those chrome lugs! Awesome!


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

1) I mix it up. If I hop a bus over Lake Washington it's about six miles each way, If I go the long way its about 20 miles each way. I usually do 26 miles total a day, lazy days are 12. I have done a 40 mile day yet, I find myself lacking motivation if I rode the long way in and worked an 8 hour day. 

2) If I take a bus, I can be out my door and at work in 45 minutes to 1.5 hours, depending on traffic and bus availability. In the summer the racks are often full and I have to wait, in the winter the traffic is often snarled. The long way around takes about 1.5 hours.

3) Redline Conquest, basically stock but with Specialized Armidillo 700x25 tires. I had to warranty the frame because it snapped in half once, so I'm not in love with it, but when it's not in two parts, it works great.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

A girl from Seattle said:


> 1. 9.5 miles riding distance each way, I add another mile on the way home to make an even 20 mile round trip.
> 2. Riding time ~50 minutes each way.
> 3. Bike is a vintage Colnago Super with modern Campy Chorus/Record components. No fenders or racks or anything like that, although I do have good lights. I've been bike commuting 2-3 times per week for about a month now and I really like it! Working up to 4-5 times per week by spring.


That's a sweet ride. Fenders and Seattle are like Peanut Butter and Jelly, but you'd probably have to settle for clip on fenders and they'd look pretty dumb on that bike.


----------



## A girl from Seattle (May 3, 2007)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> Holy crap, look at those chrome lugs! Awesome!


Thank you. Here's a closeup.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

A girl from Seattle said:


> Thank you. Here's a closeup.


Absolutely beautiful. Black is my favorite color.


----------



## RevRacer (Nov 22, 2009)

1. Distance - 5miles to work, typically 8 miles on the way home
2. Time - 20-25 minutes, 35 minutes home depending on my motivation
3. Bike - 2009 GF Kaitai, Topeak rack/trunk/panniers/raincover, Cygolite 300, 700x38c, 45lbs loaded with laptop and change of clothes.

Just started riding again this fall, managed to get 200 miles via commute before the year end.


----------

